# Strange mood after naps



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Everytime I wake up from a nap longer than 20 minutes, I always end up in this strange funk a couple hours later where it feels like I'm still dreaming... Everything is kind of shady and mysterious as if there is some cloak over all my thoughts. It's really uncomfortable, and I know it probably has to do with the chemicals in my brain not being timed correctly.

Before I realized what was happening, I would get depressed too... but once I realized it was because I was napping during the day, I can stop myself from feeling depressed, but I'm still stuck in that zonked state of mind.

Has anyone else experienced this? I've tried some things like meditation, different lighting like flourescent lighting, watching TV, etc... but none of it seems to jog my brain out of this state. Has anyone experienced this and found a solution?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I thought it was normal to experience a slight mood change after a nap.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I haven't taken a nap in a very long time but I used to nap a lot and that's always how I felt afterwards. I honestly thought it was just me.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm currently experiencing similar. I need a lot of naps these days. Often I awake and am intensely struck by the realisation that things exist; that's very creepy.

The extended fog can be reduced by not becoming worried about it and concentrating on tasks. Distraction's the only method I find that helps.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

I've taken around 5 naps in my life. I always wake up in a bad mood after a nap. Not really zoned out or anything. Just *****y and parinoid. Going back to sleep always helps.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah, i feel like that too. Just like there's sort of a haze over everything and I can't really think straight.


----------



## jesum9 (Nov 15, 2011)

I find that exercising really gets me back into the swing of things after my naps. I feel anxious and irritated after naps. It is almost as if I am made at myself for wasting time napping because I will usually snooze for longer than I wanted to nap. If I go for a run my body kicks right back into a more rational mind set


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

This why i never take naps. 
Everytime i ever took naps I don't know what day it is, Couldn't think right, & Felt Sick.

You just can't act right after naps, It's like being on a ****ed up drug.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is the other way around for me. Exercising makes me tired.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

for me it's not so much the nap or sleeping, it's when i wake up from an intensly real dream and wake up and realize that everything that happened was false, it's just such a surreal feeling i guess and it's sometimes awkward and get anxious about, then for hours ill question life itself, and like what makes us so willing to believe that life is real when just a moment ago during a dream I felt the same way.. Idk if I'm talking about the same kind of funk as you are. I've just noticed I only really get that way after a major dreaming exprience and I overthink that dream so it seems like i only encourage myself to indulge in that feeling, I don't really mean to just leads that way as i start asking more questions in my head lol


----------

